# Sasha - 6-9 month old female rabbit - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:1
Type/Breed/Variety: Lop rabbit
Sex: Female
Age(s): 6-9 months old
Name(s): Sasha
Colours: White
Neutered: Yes
Reason for rehoming: She was found dumped in a box in the park with some other rabbits.
Will the group be split: She needs to go to a home where she will be bonded with a male rabbit. If you have a neutered male rabbit, we can assist in bonding and offer advice.
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: Lovely girl. Friendly bunny who adores going in her run!
photos to follow


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

here is the pretty thing


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a loving home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Lovely Sasha is still here. She is friendly and does not mind being held at all. She now waits by her bowl at dinner time and sniffs everything I am giving her and lets me stroke her on the head before tucking in to her food. She loves going in her run and is currently sun bathing.

Sasha is a very well mannered bunny who would make a fantastic pet for someone. I am sure the right person is out there for her, after all whos perfect idea of a bunny isn't someone as friendly and loving as Sasha is!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

fingers crossed she finds a lovely home shes stunning!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

reserved


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Sadly Sasha's home has fallen through  

We have tried to bond her with a couple of different males and we feel she could live as only bun but may be able to be mixed by experienced handler over a long period of time


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have someone going to Leeds next Friday who is happy to take Sasha that way if anyone is interested. She has been in rescue for far too long


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh little Sasha... why has no one snapped you up yet?

Why can't people see past your colour and see what a lovely poppet you are. At least whilst you are here I will make sure you know how it feels to be loved, so here are some photos of you having fun in the run. Don't worry Sasha, I will find you those lovely people who can give you the home you deserve. I know you have been waiting a long time, but I am trying my best xxxx

Playing with the carrot patch


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Please don't be put off if you are far away because we will appeal for transport to find Sasha the home she deserves.

As she has been here so long, we have a very good idea of her personality. Sasha gets a bit grumpy when she is in her hutch and growls, because of this I feel she would suit someone who has had rabbits before and wont mind her little temper tantrums! When she is out the hutch she is lovely and doesn't mind being held at all. She is also very friendly when out in the run and will welcome any dandelions offered! She loves coming inside and exploring our front room and will hop over to say hello 

Sasha is a sweet thing and has been overlooked for far too long.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Sasha is reserved  Am hoping all goes to plan this time as she deserves it


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

aw i hope she gets the home!  shes beautiful! shes identical to my rabbit  x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Sasha has now gone to her new home!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Yipeeeee!  x


----------

